# Tell us something STRANGE about your naked body



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

On my mid-to my -upper back, right side, there is a furry patch

The left side from top to bottom is smooth. My stomach/chest are mostly equally furry

Anyways, 191lbs this morning, in no time I'll be under 10% bodyfat, and my arms and lower legs will look great, and I'll have to keep working on the rest as best I can with my injuries.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=10%+...ss.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D352149;1012;279


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

[good


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

No way I'm relling you


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

1. I have a birth mark on the bottom of my left arm and my biological father used to have it on his right back side. It's in the shape of an S. 

2. My thumb nails are bent inward and they continue to grow this way since I dented them when I was a kid.

3. My chest hairs kind of resemble the Batman Beyond symbol.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> No way I'm relling you





mark101 said:


> Not relling


Yeah a few keys are worn off


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Why does Scooby Doo want to know about my body?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

TheFather said:


> Why does Scooby Doo want to know about my body?


he and raggy have some evil plans.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a birthmark xD


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

TheFather said:


> Why does Scooby Doo want to know about my body?


That's what came to my mind. :clap
That dog is such a perv.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Charmander said:


> That's what came to my mind. :clap
> That dog is such a perv.


Guess those Scooby snacks get to you after a while.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

My right elbow is a dark colour. People always think I forgot to wash it. Me and my friends used to call it my 'Mexican elbow' lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> he and raggy have some evil plans.


Lmao


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I have hairy nipples =^.^=
They're so hairy that it looks like I have boobs.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

One boob is larger than the other, I have big feet (size 11 US women), I have small "beauty marks" scattered in random places (I like em), I have a hole on the top part of my ear where it connects to the head (born with it and can't put anything in it), and I guess that's it...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have lots and lots of scars.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Tabris said:


> I have hairy nipples =^.^=
> They're so hairy that it looks like I have boobs.


I feel better knowing I'm not alone with this condition :boogie


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Corvus Cowl said:


> I feel better knowing I'm not alone with this condition :boogie


We must be destined for each other ;3


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My skin color is really, really pale. So far we have yet to find someone with lighter skin than me.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I have one nipple. My right nipple never formed


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I have lots and lots of scars.





Glass Child said:


> My skin color is really, really pale. So far we have yet to find someone with lighter skin than me.


Yup all have all them too, some self inflicted and stretch marks

and yay next summer I will be super buff and NOT wear a jacket everywhere


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the simpsons tattooed on my a**, nah I'm kidding.
I have beauty marks across myself randomly, my bottom lip tends to droop over. Yeah, if I were to go into me detail you'd have to be my doctor (not that there's anything wrong with me)


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing really weird, just fat.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't have any birthmarks, now that's strange.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I can see this thread getting awkward(er).


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My second toe is longer than my big toe. My hip bones stick out a little bit.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Trigo said:


> I don't have any birthmarks, now that's strange.


1 of "my girls" has a birthmark on her neck, just of center near her lower throat, it's cute I guess, she's so pretty I really suspect she argress since everyone wold love her anyways


----------



## ParadigmShift (Jul 24, 2013)

I have various skin tags, mostly located on my neck, one under my eye and under my left armpit.

My dad has TONS of them, so I'm pretty sure once I reach 35, I'll get a bunch too.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I have 3 scars on my tummy.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Single manboob. Not making this up.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> My skin color is really, really pale. So far we have yet to find someone with lighter skin than me.


*a challenger appears*

At least, my skin is as pale as the snow when I live in the Midwest.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

the strangest things about my body are the two freckles on my neck that look like vampire bites, my slightly pointed teeth and i'm very pale.
the top of one of my fingers has a scar from when it had to be put back on.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

There's an annoying little patch of peach fuzz just above the small of my back. :c


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have one hair on my head. Two on my toes.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i have this really weird scar on my left thigh kind of. when i was 7 i got into a biking accident lol, i was biking up a hill (asphalt), and all of a sudden there was this really weird concrete block and i didn't even see it and i went right into it at pretty high speed. i flew of and well... it was pretty bloody. my friend laughed at me and so did i. even though it hurt like hell. :b

also i have small nipples.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have dimples on my lower back lol.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Noll said:


> i have this really weird scar on my left thigh kind of. when i was 7 i got into a biking accident lol, i was biking up a hill (asphalt), and all of a sudden there was this really weird concrete block and i didn't even see it and i went right into it at pretty high speed. i flew of and well... it was pretty bloody. my friend laughed at me and so did i. even though it hurt like hell. :b
> 
> also i have small nipples.


My biking accident happened when I was riding downhill and the handlebar stabbed me below my ribs on my right side after I ended up in the ditch. I might have been 7, but I was probably 5 or 6. I took it like a champ, though, and the scar is really cool. I have TONS of scars. One time a guy hit me with a watch. One time a snake latched onto my finger and I had to rip it off. One time I thought it would be cool to carve a smiley face into my knee. One time a boy tore into my face on the playground. I could keep going, believe me.

AND I ALSO HAVE SMALL NIPPLES.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> he and raggy have some evil plans.


that sounds HOT


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty hairy, have a ton of moles (the dark spot on skin type), and on my inner-thigh, I have a birthmark that looks like I squashed a spider on it. It's impossible to see it now because of all my leg hair.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I have freckles and I'm fat. *shrugs*


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I have lots and lots of scars.


Me too. I want to die.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I hang to the left, and I have allot of scars... and I mean allot of scars.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

alieneyed said:


> One time I thought it would be cool to carve a smiley face into my knee.


that sounds insane xD


alieneyed said:


> AND I ALSO HAVE SMALL NIPPLES.


omg, what if we're twins?


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

well, I wouldn't call it strange, just ... maybe unusual? :Đ

I have two scars on my back, from spine surgery. one is all the way across the middle of my back, other is curvy and on left lower back.

I have tons, tons, TONS of moles.

one of my legs is shorter than the other, by an inch, I think.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> My skin color is really, really pale. So far we have yet to find someone with lighter skin than me.


Haha, mine too.. FBI follows me because my skin is a zombie skin  My "tan" does not reach out the normal color either :teeth


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

skin... skin everywhere.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can make a braid out of my butt hair


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Miyu said:


> well, I wouldn't call it strange, just ... maybe unusual? :Đ
> 
> I have two scars on my back, from spine surgery. one is all the way across the middle of my back, other is curvy and on left lower back.
> 
> ...


My conditions are quite similar. I have lots of scars because I have skin irritations, so I scratch them a lot & they bleed. I have some moles on my hands & legs. My right leg is shorter about an inch or a bit more due to an accident that left fractures in it during my college days. I could have had it stretched back to the normal length, but I didn't want to waste another year juz for that.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I can make a braid out of my butt hair


pics.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Noll said:


> pics.


It's not my best one, but I tried


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

My left 'pec' is slightly bigger than my right, even though my right side is my strongest..


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I can make a braid out of my butt hair


Brings a Whole New meaning to Pony Tail, I would love to see that !!

Oh I see others already asked that... Thank you ?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Where should I start:

1) I have an ectomorphic upper body; mesomorphic lower body.
2) I have tons of moles (beauty marks).
3) I have a scar on my forehead like HP.
4) I have a few scars on my right shoulder from my skin cancer biopsy.
5) I have a partial ablation of my big toe on both the medial and lateral sides of my toenails. 
6) One of my nipples is higher than the other, plus they are both "tiny" according to my brother. 
7) My belly-button is a VERY deep innie one. 
8) I have very wide, 4E feet. So it is very difficult to find some decent shoes.
9) Used to have a birthmark in my lower right inguinal region, but it has disappeared with time. 
10) Although I am no longer a child, I still have a partial of my Mongolian Spot on my back, the travesty of being part Asian...


----------



## DrewDarling (Aug 15, 2013)

I have insanely small feet (barely a 5 in US women's).
I have a scar from a jelly fish sting on the back of my right thigh. 
Under my left knee, I have a huge white scar from a bed spring. 
my earlobes are oddly thick o.o


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to lick all of your nipples.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm as hairy as a sasquatch, and my hips are really, really large. Not even kidding, I have baby making hips. Big, firm bum too.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> I'm as hairy as a sasquatch, and my hips are really, really large. Not even kidding, I have baby making hips. Big, firm bum too.


you should shave, change gender, become a pornstar and make millions.


Alienated said:


> Oh I see others already asked that... Thank you ?


np man


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tabris said:


> I have hairy nipples =^.^=
> They're so hairy that it looks like I have boobs.





Corvus Cowl said:


> I feel better knowing I'm not alone with this condition :boogie


Ever heard of scissors? :lol


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I have three cross shaped scars on own of my shoulders from my dumber days and a slight case of lumbar lordosis.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

I have about 7-10 coarse hair growing at my deltoids (shoulder) region. It's kind of embarrassing and I always have to shave it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Uneven pelvis


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's just say 36E boobs aren't as perky without a bra :lol


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm super flexible, or "double-jointed"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Dark oval shaped birthmark on top of my left foot. I'm a bit self conscious about it, because of some bad childhood experience. Now I never wear sandals. x)


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

My naked body is remarkably normal, except for the unexplained burns and bite marks I get sometimes with no memory of how they got there.

I'm convinced I sleep-walk around town fighting supervillains.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't heave breasts I have "pecs" (shape wise), and I have flexible flat feet and walk toe first instead of heel first.
I can also walk for hours on my toes/front of my foot, but if I were to try to walk normally I would trip.
I can only stay balanced if I "catwalk", so when I walk I do sometimes stand out because I walk like a model to stay upright.
My ribcage is HUGE and compact, it never stretched like it was supposed to so regardless of weight it is in your face obvious.

I have two birthmarks one is a circle dot under my left knee, one is a cafe ole spot (and benign cancer) on my right back thigh.

Like most women in my family my breast tissue is slowly turning to bone, which is visible through the skin.

I have big knees, and unusual bone formations on both sides slightly below the kneecap that are visible through the skin.

I have about 15 fairly prominent scars on my body, and over 1000 total.

My proportions are supposedly near perfect (when in shape and bone wise) however most of my body is seven years old and the rest is fourteen to fifteen..and I am 25 XD

I am a freak I am a freak, a super freak!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Other than being a little overweight and having crappy skin, the only thing weird is that my right breast is noticeably bigger than my left and has 2 birthmarks. I guess i'm mostly normal, which is comforting.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

My left arm is hairier than my right arm.

I probably hold the world record of the hairiest butt crack.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> _Like most women in my family my breast tissue is slowly turning to bone, which is visible through the skin._


Little lumps of bone-like material that are spread out evenly? Probably benign breast calcifications. WebMD says this happens in about 10% of women under 50 so you're probably not that weird.

One big bony lump, or lumps that are mostly in one place? Now call an oncologist.

I would examine the situation for science.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> Little lumps of bone-like material that are spread out evenly? Probably benign breast calcifications. WebMD says this happens in about 10% of women under 50 so you're probably not that weird.
> 
> One big bony lump, or lumps that are mostly in one place? Now call an oncologist.
> 
> I would examine the situation for science.


Large ever slowly growing single lumps (both sides, same spot) slowly merging with the sternum/bone itself, they are calcifying up from the bone; it's really weird the doctor even says so.


----------



## feems99 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a bit cockeyed


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Between my legs there's this odd appendage hanging about.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have a birth mark in a embarrassing place.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

mark101 said:


> my *** has a crack in it


You should go see the doctor then.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a birthmark shaped like a knight on my right arm, a flat middle finger tip on my right hand (my bad), A scar above my right eye (my bad), a 3" burn scar on my left arm (my bad) and countless other misc burnmarks on my right and left arms (meh). Also my eyes are blue with a gold ring near the pupil.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> I don't heave breasts I have "pecs" (shape wise), and I have flexible flat feet and walk toe first instead of heel first.
> I can also walk for hours on my toes/front of my foot, but if I were to try to walk normally I would trip.
> I can only stay balanced if I "catwalk", so when I walk I do sometimes stand out because I walk like a model to stay upright.
> My ribcage is HUGE and compact, it never stretched like it was supposed to so regardless of weight it is in your face obvious.
> ...


I think you sound amazing.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a birthmark near my as$
Big scar on my left boob from surgery in March
My head is a little too small in proportion to the rest of my body
I carry all of my weight in my stomach 
Morton's Toe (my 2nd toe is longer than my big toe)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a burn mark on my stomach that is kinda in the shape of a love heart no joke. Got it from dropping a boiling hot water bottle :/


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

_I have these white splotches _on the side of my abdomen area that look like this:








I think it's called Tinea Versicolor but I haven't visited a dermatologist about it yet.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I have longer fingers and toes than normal, and I have naturally "french manicure" nails that are like claws..seriously I clip them and the clipping hits my face and it causes a cut.

At 25 I retain a slight "bobblehead" and was born with a giant cranium.

My hair has all natural colors in it but white and silver visible, and it shifts color and highlights/low lights depending on weather and sun exposure.

I have a HUGE mouth, and a very strong jaw (unusual for a girl) with a pronounced chin.

Due to my hypothyroidism I have thick eyebrow hair strands but they are fairly thinly spaced (less hairs than should be).

I got a scar on right breast from a cat scratch when I was younger.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> I have longer fingers and toes than normal, and I have naturally "french manicure" nails that are like claws..seriously I clip them and the clipping hits my face and it causes a cut.
> 
> At 25 I retain a slight "bobblehead" and was born with a giant cranium.
> 
> ...


You constantly keep blowing people out of the water here on SAS, and some people think we have it bad *tips hat*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

mark101 said:


> I'm too embarrassed plus it's always been there and i'm still breathing so :|


If you don't go the doctor then at least try cover it up, you don't want mice or insects getting into the hole.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

h00dz said:


> You constantly keep blowing people out of the water here on SAS, and some people think we have it bad *tips hat*


I do not try , but I am serious about my nails if I let em grow out the turn into lethal weapons.

I also have a mouth a bit too big for my teeth, which were really crooked for years.

I think I mentioned my color changing eyes earlier right?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have slight pectus excavatium but I make up for it with a huge bum.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> I have slight *pectus excavatium* but I make up for it with a huge bum.


In English? :lol


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

vanilla90 said:


> I have slight pectus excavatium but I make up for it with a huge bum.


I have the opposite (pectus carinatum).

Not that noticeable anymore, but I still feel like people are staring at my chest when I wear certain shirts.


----------



## amberbydreams (Aug 5, 2013)

I have an incision just below my public hair line from bladder surgery. I also have a birthmark that's a light red line going diagonally from slightly to the left side of my head towards my nose. Unfortunately, it's not lightning-shaped, so I can't pass as Harry Potter.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Without clothing my scoliosis is rather visible. It's not severe, there's no dramatic curvature that makes people gasp and no surgery on the horizon, but it's visible enough to throw my alignment off and make me look a little odd, especially naked.


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

I have burger nips.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

amberbydreams said:


> I have an incision just below my public hair line from bladder surgery. I also have a birthmark that's a light red line going diagonally from slightly to the left side of my head towards my nose. Unfortunately, it's not lightning-shaped, so I can't pass as Harry Potter.


Interesting, I have the same kind of incision in the pubic area from surgery. Wasn't the bladder for me, but internal hemorrhage caused by an accident.

Otherwise I have one of these sexy beauty spots on one of my *** cheeks hehe :b


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a unibrow which I have to shave every 1-2 weeks. In contrast, I have 'two' mustaches LOL.

I *barely* have any armpit hair. Srsly. Everyone thinks I shave my armpits but I do not.

I have stretch marks that run from my inner upper arms to my chest on both sides.

Bleh, what else? No idea.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

i have small brown birthmarks in weird places. i recently found one in between my 4th toe and my pinky toe. i also have another one on the back of my other thigh, didn't even know until a few years ago. i also have one above my lip, and another above my right boob >.<


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Moasim said:


> I have a unibrow which I have to shave every 1-2 weeks. In contrast, I have 'two' mustaches LOL.
> 
> I *barely* have any armpit hair. Srsly. Everyone thinks I shave my armpits but I do not.
> 
> ...


Shaving your unibrow doesn't sound like a good idea... won't the hair grow back more sturdy, like your beard? Personally, I'd much rather pluck my eyebrows, as I tend ot have the same problem as you when it gets out of hand.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Shaving your unibrow doesn't sound like a good idea... won't the hair grow back more sturdy, like your beard? Personally, I'd much rather pluck my eyebrows, as I tend ot have the same problem as you when it gets out of hand.


They do. But plucking takes so long. One by one, pluck-pluck. 30 minutes or so. Shaving takes about 5 seconds ^.^

I might try again since I haven't seriously plucked my eyebrows in 6 years and I'll see what difference it makes.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Shaving your unibrow doesn't sound like a good idea... won't the hair grow back more sturdy, like your beard? Personally, I'd much rather pluck my eyebrows, as I tend ot have the same problem as you when it gets out of hand.


Plucking the unibrow is the most annoying half an hour of every sunday haha.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a small birthmark on my inner right ankle

I have man-boobs that look better than many girl-boobs


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I have about 20 scars that are from self inflicted cutting. Some are due to anger and some because I kinda like seeing myself bleed slowly.

I have a rather small mouth and pretty feminine lips(LOL no pun intended).
If it weren't for my mother telling me my mouth looked like a girl's when I was 15 I probably would've never really noticed. I was quite offended by it back then... made me feel like a freak. I looked in the mirror and oh my fcking god, they did. NOOOOOO!!!! OTL

I can do this weird thing with left shoulder where I bring it to the front. It's not really dislocating it and I can't do it with my right. And when standing and carrying something not putting any force on my shoulder it will 'come out.' I don't know what it is. No one else seems to have it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no scars on my body O_O


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I always have big trouble breathing through my left nostrile. Almost like it is collapsed.:con


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I also have quite visible, large scars on my chest. Along with the slightly sunken chest, I used to look like a war vet when I took my shirt off for kickboxing hahaha.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Between my legs there's this odd appendage hanging about.


Hahha!



jJoe said:


> If you don't go the doctor then at least try cover it up, you don't want mice or insects getting into the hole.


Lol!



lordseshomaru86 said:


> I have man-boobs that look better than many girl-boobs


wo-o-o-o-o-o-w!


----------



## heyitsmkay (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a big white birthmark on my stomach that makes it look someone splashed bleach on me. Oh, and I have stretch marks on my inner thighs. I also have scars all over my feet/ankles due to shaving accidents and breaking in shoes.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I have 2 scars on my chest and 2 scars on my back. All 4 of them were stab wounds. There isn't a worse pain in the world than being stabbed.


----------



## King Cuddler (Sep 18, 2013)

My ex carried my balls in her purse.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm pigeon toe'd at my knees and have a bit of beer fat. It bothers me that people seem so inclined to look at a fat, non-perfect or old person like they are disgusting yet the majority of people aren't perfect. most people have fat on their body, it's cool. I wish that TV in america was more open and realistic, and audiences were more accepting in spite of their conditioning to not be. it shouldn't be a crime or insult to take your shirt off if you don't have a six pack or have hair. Give me a break.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I take anti acne pills but I have the worst blackheads leftover from pre pill times and need to get them extracted.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my dick is smaller than my little fingers. That's why I've failed


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I have 2 birthmarks. Both are black dots. There is a small one on my right hand middle finger knuckle & there is larger one on the side of my right foot

~ My belly button is an outie

~ my skin dries out ridiculously fast & flakes, it's very annoying



tieffers said:


> There's an annoying little patch of peach fuzz just above the small of my back. :c


Me too, it seems so ridiculous when I see it but if I shave it then I have to keep shaving it & I'm not one for that kind of maintenance


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 2 penisis!


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a birthmark on my upper thigh that ever since the dawn of time I've said resembles the United States. I don't even know where I got that idea since it looks like someone splattered paint on my thigh. 
I have scars everywhere, mainly on my thighs and legs, from when our dog was a puppy and the sharp claws that come with them, as well as self harming. So many freckles and moles, too!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> I have 2 scars on my chest and 2 scars on my back. All 4 of them were stab wounds. There isn't a worse pain in the world than being stabbed.


:eek wow! What happened?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I have stretch marks where my biceps are.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a rather scarred gradient (you'd wonder if my arms and feet belonged to the same person, my tan is so ridiculous).


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some spots on my shoulders I'm not too keen on. A few moles which I don't really care about.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a birthmark on my right shoulder that looks like a big bruise.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> :eek wow! What happened?


Well, let's just say I lived in a really dangerous neighborhood  Also, walking through an alley when it's completely dark isn't the smartest thing to do. Don't know why I was jumped though, I didn't get robbed, just two guys with masks approached me and stabbed me. Maybe they confused me with someone else? I'll never know. The worst part is that they were wearing masks, so I couldn't even see their faces.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! That's awful :shock


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

3 nipples, its where i gain my magic ability's.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a scar, that's not too noticeable, in a pretty inconvenient spot.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Umm...it's ugly? lol!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a series of scars across my stomach that look like the Christian orthodox cross. 

It's kinda creepy. I also have a scar on my face that looks like someone slashed me with a knife that runs from eye-level (Roughly) to my chin.


----------



## Elaralaith (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a strange birthmark that both my mother and sister have. Directly in the middle of my body (bellow my breasts, in between my ribcage) is a line that goes ALL the way down. I mean ALL the way. Just a line. No hair. It's a birthmark. And it's weird. Sometimes it makes me self-conscious, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

All my fat goes to my arms and shoulders, even have armpit fat. I have no womanly curves. My chest, and shoulders are extremely broad and it makes my head look tiny. I have a thin neck. One of my legs is bigger than the other. My stumach is always bloated even tho I eat less than 500 calories a day. I have to wear body make up to cover up years of scarring due to torturing myself for being so deformed. My body is often raw and red from clawing my skin until it bleeds. 

I hate every inch, I look strange overall, and I should really just kill myself soon.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a gray graphite residue where I stabbed myself with a sharpened No.2 pencil as a kid. Ameliorated over time, the harsh consequences of curiosity misplaced can be extant in their transience.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> I have a gray graphite residue where I stabbed myself with a sharpened No.2 pencil as a kid. Ameliorated over time, the harsh consequences of curiosity misplaced can be extant in their transience.


Ha, I have one of those in my right leg due to an accidental pencil stabbing from when I was a kid. I remember freaking out thinking I was going to get lead poisoning .

Something strange for me would be my twin toes. And apparently if I ever have a daughter she is going to have them as well. Poor kid.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's just ugly in general.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a bent bonner, from getting kicked in the crotch everyday in school


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo (Aug 27, 2013)

sas111 said:


> All my fat goes to my arms and shoulders, even have armpit fat. I have no womanly curves. My chest, and shoulders are extremely broad and it makes my head look tiny. I have a thin neck. One of my legs is bigger than the other. My stumach is always bloated even tho I eat less than 500 calories a day. I have to wear body make up to cover up years of scarring due to torturing myself for being so deformed. My body is often raw and red from clawing my skin until it bleeds.
> 
> I hate every inch, I look strange overall, and I should really just kill myself soon.


I highly doubt you're strange. I definitely doubt you should kill yourself.

I have a permanent scar on my right thumb from grabbing a razor at age 2. It is what has stopped me from a life of crime, even though I desperately need money. I have an odd dent in my right rib, I think from mild scoliosis, but it weirds out people that feel it. I have a deviated septum from having my nose ripped off by a green wing macaw (it got reattached in time. now I just have a scar on my nostril and my septum is all messed up).

I am also in the tiny nipple club. Triplets?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

My right leg is longer than my left leg.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Alkalinity said:


> i have small brown birthmarks in weird places. i recently found one in between my 4th toe and my pinky toe. i also have another one on the back of my other thigh, didn't even know until a few years ago. i also have one above my lip, and another above my right boob >.<


I'm MISTER POPULAR with this thread...lol

I can't wait to get a GF and examine her body in detail and enjoy human nature....imperfections and all

I have a few hairs on my upper right arm that are a lot longer than the others around them.....maybe they are under arm hairs that got misplaced

I have 1 eyebrow hair that always grows way longer than the others...so I trim it

I don't have a mono brow but I do get a few little hairs there so once in a while I use my razor there

My bread doesn't full in the whole way.....strange

So thats a few I have hair related......I will go bald to some extent too actually, can't remember :no

oh well love hurts then we die


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

beauty mark on my vagina
outtie belly button


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

StrangePeaches said:


> beauty mark on my vagina
> outtie belly button


Now I assume u mean on the outside somewhere...it all has names, the vagina is the internal tube place thingy

oh I need some "kitty" to love for once in my life(***** is censored?????)


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> Now I assume u mean on the outside somewhere...it all has names, the vagina is the internal tube place thingy
> 
> oh I need some "kitty" to love for once in my life(***** is censored?????)


Do you know what a 'vulva' is? -_____-


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My a** (and only my a**) is feminine as f***.

I have a visible piece of pencil lead stuck in my foot, that I've had ever since I was a kid. I stepped on a pen and it kinda got stuck there.

I've got a pretty big mole/beauty mark thing on my right arm.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a red birthmark that looks like South America.


----------



## MillzMurray (Oct 10, 2013)

it is furry, like the beast.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Letmebe said:


> My proportions are supposedly near perfect (when in shape and bone wise) however most of my body is seven years old and the rest is fourteen to fifteen..and I am 25 XD


Why doesn't your body age normally? Is there a name for this condition?


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a very persistent rash on the skin near my right hip. It's been there for a few years now and still itches.

Oh, also, I have a mark on my foreskin that looks kind of like a bunny lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a mongolian spot on my lower back. It's like a blue beauty mark.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have 8 packs


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

there are clothes all over it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*strips* hmm I'm brown skin, hair of course, and you can tell why I'm so comfortable with it


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a few splotches on my stomach that look like I got tanned in those spots and only there. A doctor said that it was from a rash healing, but I never had a rash on my stomach in my life. :um
When I was a kid I went to Water World I got some sort of infection in my toe that made the toenail of my left foot come off. Thanks to the medicine I used it grew back purple and it still has a light tinge to this day.
I've have TINY little round bumps(bones?) on the back of both of my ears for as long as I can remember. My sister and brother don't have them, but my mother has some sort of extra thing on her ears too, not what I have though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have hair on my ***.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I look pregnant from my intestines and you can see all my veins being very pump like my body is desperatly draining energy to survive. It's not fat and I have yet to be able to put a name for it, but is clearly representing all the pain and inflammation I feel in my intestines.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

There is this thing coming out of my back


----------



## innanna (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a badass scar from my pubic bone to an inch or two above my belly button from a surgery I had a few years back. I'm rather fond of the scar itself (wasn't cancer, hell ya!), but because some of my abdominal fat came out with the tumor on one side and not on the other my stomach looks lobsided if I gain any weight.


----------



## Sinead84 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have loads of scars on my arms and hands. These were all collected during two years of kitchen work. I have dozens of thin burn lines from bread ovens. A melted away patch on one of my fingers where I coated my hand in 350F deep fryer oil. No sign of a scar appeared until the next day when my hand turned into a bubble. I've also got a sugar burn scar or two. I am too clumsy to be a chef


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

The number of people in this thread with massive scars makes me sad. I have scars, but they're not very obvious, maybe due to my paleness. I also have a birthmark the size of a penny somewhere around the side of my ***. 

Do teeth count in this discussion? I'm missing both of my lateral incisors on the top row. Genetic apparently as my dad is missing them too.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm a girl but I have peach fuzz everywhere... Lol seriously D:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mousy said:


> I'm a girl but I have peach fuzz everywhere... Lol seriously D:


Most girls do. It's cute anyway.

I have hair everywhere and it sucks.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have massive amounts of leg hair.

My right ring finger gets ice cold for no reason.

:stu


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I get a bread hair on my ear lobe, I pluck it from time to time, this time I'm going to see how long it takes to grow back


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Erm...I have hair around my nipples. I feel so awkward even writing that. I have to cut it with scissors every now and then or it gets too long..I don't know if it's rare but I find it odd, being a girl and all. >_<


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Most girls do. It's cute anyway.
> 
> I have hair everywhere and it sucks.


But I shaved it once so now I have to continue shaving it. Lol *sobbing/laughing*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mousy said:


> But I shaved it once so now I have to continue shaving it. Lol *sobbing/laughing*


I thought shaving would be a good idea, until I got ingrown hairs from my clothes rubbing my waistline, which then turned into dark spots.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a tumor removed from my back so now there's a permanent scar.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have like a hundred moles.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Scars.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

therunaways said:


> Erm...I have hair around my nipples. I feel so awkward even writing that. I have to cut it with scissors every now and then or it gets too long..I don't know if it's rare but I find it odd, being a girl and all. >_<


Nooooormal. Most girls have a stray or two around the areolas. Even Dita von Teese has said on record that she does. Tweezers tend to work better than scissors/razors, but if you forget it's hardly a big deal. Please don't feel awkward or self-conscious about it.

Anyway. I have one shoulder slightly higher than the other from habitually carrying a very heavy handbag.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When i was born, Its seems like my left side is all mess up. My left colar bone and rib cage bone is slightly larger than my right. My left testicles looks lager than the right because some vein from my leg grew into them. My left eye is blind and i have pectus excavatum. Fml.


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

This thread hasn't gotten dirty yet? Well that's a shame.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a pink birthmark on my inner thigh that I'm really self conscious about :blush


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I have abnormally large feet for a woman, which are a size 11 US.

As for the rest of my body, my extremely narrow hips make my shoulders look freakishly manly and broad. I have a weird birth mark in the shape of a lightning bolt on my left cheek, but it's barely visible.

After reading all of this though, some of my deformities don't seem like much of a big deal.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I have man boobs


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

right after i do my bi-monthly manscaping of my pubes, chest, armpits, back of neck, upperback...i look very boy-ish.

its hilarious because i am a 28 y/o brute-ish man :lol


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, as much as I don't really like my naked body, there's nothing really "strange" except for the birthmark on my tummy I got from my mom's rib that poked me when she was pregnant with me.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a coffee colored birthmark "splotch" (for lack of a better word) on the very top of the back of my right thigh. Like someone took a small handful of paint and splashed it onto my body. It's not big, but it's big enough to me. I used to *hate* it because when I wear a bathing suit it almost looks like I have a stain on my skin from sitting in something but now I've just come to terms with it. It's not like it's going to go anywhere, and if someone is staring near my upper thighs/butt long enough to notice that, I have bigger issues with them lol.
I also have a lot of freckles which I can't stand, but they're from spending so much time outside horseback riding/swimming in my pool in the summer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A big freckle on my right boob.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I suffer from Hypospadias :um. Don't want to explain what it is.


----------



## evenherosdie (Jan 1, 2014)

I've covered some of my naked body with tattoos.

Lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

lots of moles 
ridiculously pale
very visible veins everywhere due to said paleness


----------



## lawen (Feb 16, 2014)

i have a birthmark on the same place as my mother


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

My chest hair forms devil horns.. this worries me


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Scar on the left side of my stomach from being stabbed when i was 18.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> I have man boobs


Hate to say it, but not so strange  More and more men do nowadays. And it's not about being fat, it's chemicals and crap in our environment screwing with our hormones.

My strange thing... my stomach is uneven... my right side sticks out a little, yet noticeably more, more than the left.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a darker skinned birthmark that runs from my shoulder to the side of my head. It's only really visible in summer when I get tan.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I have small hands .-. not naked but yeah.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I have scars on my back, in my eye, above my eye, my armpit, and right knee. Also, I have a scar on my right boob from being scratched by my dog when I tried to pick him up, and it's lighter than my skin tone which makes it extremely noticeable. And if by far my worst scar. I have a birthmark on my left knee in the shape of a small circle. Despite not gaining nor losing weight I've had stretch marks on my hips since I was like 12, but I like them because they resemble tiger stripes.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

One thing I can say is that there's a pinky-length stitch on the right side of my stomach that I've gotten from an appendicitis surgery years ago. Looks neat I guess.


----------



## BattyOldMaid (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a wart on my eye ball! Never knew you could get a wart on your eyeball!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm 24, long past puberty and have never grown any underarm hair, save for peach fuzzies.

I take it for granted, I keep forgetting it's not normal.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

PsyKat said:


> I'm 24, long past puberty and have never grown any underarm hair, save for peach fuzzies.
> 
> I take it for granted, I keep forgetting it's not normal.


 Maybe you're the next step in evolution?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Maybe you're the next step in evolution?


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
Wait... that means I need to have loads of babies :O ow


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

BattyOldMaid said:


> I have a wart on my eye ball! Never knew you could get a wart on your eyeball!


you mean on the eyelid?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Jesuszilla said:


> I have one nipple. My right nipple never formed


Wow! that's crazy. I think some people grow a third one. So I guess two is about average 

I got a lone thick long hair growing out of each shoulder. I call em' shoulder pube's


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a crater in my leg from where i slept with my leg on a radiator and didnt wake up regardless of the fact i gave myself 2nd degree burn. Any longer and it would been burning through my muscle and tendons lol


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the shoulder pubes and the seam, what now? I'm a mutant

Nevermind, it's called Vesling's line. Everyone has it.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

have a birthmark the shape of australia :/


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It tells time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a greyish scar on my left lower back. It looks like a fresh bruise, even though it is a mark from getting slammed into some metal bars way back in elementary school. I also have noticeable scoliosis. 

Also, I just went back and read through all the replies. This thread is amazing, lol.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

My elbows and knuckles have persistent discolorations though they have been free of above average impact for over a year. People occasionally ask me if I hurt myself when noticing these areas, increasing my paranoia and questioning the efficacy of my compensatory mechanisms.


----------



## Jfisch (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing is "weird" about my body. 
Keeping thinking like that up and wonder why kids grow up anxious.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I have two long hairs on each nipple and have mild gynecomastia.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My toes are bent and twisted, and some overlap each other. I am missing one toe nail on my smallest toe on the left foot, and there are scars on two others from past surgeries. Also a giant scar on my right ankle.


----------



## abuser (Nov 2, 2013)

If you remove all the fur covering me and leave me without fitness for 6 months, I tend to have a woman's type of body (waist smaller than hips, skinny upper body with a tiny thorax, perky small butt sticking out and strong legs). Just the lack of t*ts and the presence of a penis would remind you that I'm actually male!


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

My big toes are huge and makes it hard to find shoes that fit towards the front. They also have discoloration on the knuckles that other people assume is bruising, but it's not. 

I have a big oval scar on my stomach from getting a mole removed years ago. I like to jokingly tell people I got shot once.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

This isn't something about my naked body this is the function of my sex organ. I don't know if you can relate or whatever I just want to tell you what it like so you can understand. What it like to be me.

Haha sounds sick. Alright this is so embrassing I got to let it out so I can heal.

Laugh if you want because if this was you it wouldn't be funny.

I've only had one orgasm in my life and when I release I barely release any ejaculate. I get no relief I get none of that falling of sleep feeling I get barely any of that feel good sensation.

This has made me want to CUT a hole in my scrotum it that servere..... Because of sexual frustration of not being able to release. Sometimes pre-ejaculate comes out and barely any other stuff. Sometimes ejaculate comes out But barely any and poor quality.

My scrotum feels full so wtf.

I dunno I never told a docter this. What would he do he wouldn't even want to hear this?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I waxed my arms a few weeks ago, and for some unknown reason it's almost as if 50% or more of it, at least, isn't growing back.

It's really strange. I think there was something exceptionally different about the homemade formula I made.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

*shoulder pubes...*



KvLT said:


> I have the shoulder pubes and the seam, what now? I'm a mutant
> 
> So good to know someone else has the shoulder pubes... I'm not alone in the world now *sigh of relief*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It exists.

I know, I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

What is this thread?


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a hunchback.

Call me Quasi.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have scars around my waist area that look like I have some sort of STD. I used to have a belt that would catch on my hairs and yank them out. This caused ingrown hairs that turned into dark colored scars. 

I also have hair almost everywhere that I can't do anything about because of sensitive skin. I look pretty disgusting in general when I'm naked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

failoutboy said:


> I have a seam going down the center of my ballsack--it is like I was stitched together!





In a Lonely Place said:


> :shock me too


 Well, it is the place it is supposed to join. Every man has a seam there. Otherwise, things would fall out!


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I have pectus excavatum (dent in chest). It makes me really self conscious and I can't even remember the last time I was at the beach. No one has seen me naked for the past 15 or so years.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i started balding at the age of 16. started buzz cutting it at that point. then by age 18, i started clean shaving my head. im 28 now, and I clean shave my head every day since i first did it at age 18.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a freckle under each boob.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My butt is much darker(dark brown) than the rest of my skin color contrary to most people's butt's being their palest part. My stretchmarks on my butt are the color of my skin on the rest of my body. They form tiger like patterns.

I've been told by people who've seen me naked, that it looked like I tanned only there. 

Kind of like this:*(This is not my butt for those freaking out)*


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

imabean said:


> have a birthmark the shape of australia :/


Awesome 8)


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

meepie said:


> My butt is much darker(dark brown) than the rest of my skin color contrary to most people's butt's being their palest part. My stretchmarks on my butt are the color of my skin on the rest of my body. They form tiger like patterns.
> 
> I've been told by people who've seen me naked, that it looked like I tanned only there.
> 
> Kind of like this: [IM G]http://www.stretchmarkss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Stretch-Marks-on-Buttocks-Teen.jpg[/IMG]


I think it's common in darker-skinned people. I didn't even know your butt is supposed to be paler.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

meepie said:


> My butt is much darker(dark brown) than the rest of my skin color contrary to most people's butt's being their palest part. My stretchmarks on my butt are the color of my skin on the rest of my body. They form tiger like patterns.
> 
> I've been told by people who've seen me naked, that it looked like I tanned only there.
> 
> Kind of like this: [IM G]http://www.stretchmarkss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Stretch-Marks-on-Buttocks-Teen.jpg[/IMG]


Stop putting up other ppl butt...


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I have multiple birth marks.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

rambo said:


> Stop putting up other ppl butt...


Lol? This was on a google search. It's public and no one's face is shown........so yeah...unless you have never seen a butt. It's clothed... but very scantily.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a scar between my breasts.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well...I have a indent on the crown of my skull...don't know where that came from .o. I also have really bony shoulder blades that I can squeeze people's hands with lol, scaryy. :yes


----------



## pizzaboy (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont have one? I have a mole under my left arm,could be a birthmark?


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a faint blue birthmark on my forehead about the size of a nickel. People rarely notice it until after they've known me for a few years and they'll usually say something like "do you have dirt on you?" It's one of those things that once you notice you can't unsee.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a small mole/freckal looking thing on my back that grows 2-3 pube like hairs I have to pluck once a month or so.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

i have an oversized penis


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I am a little crooked.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I look like a skeleton, bone and flesh. 128lbs down from 165. It's disgusting.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

meepie said:


> rambo said:
> 
> 
> > Stop putting up other ppl butt...
> ...


:lol


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

<looks at self naked>

hmmm..

I've got this scar on the bottom of my belly from laying down on a piece of glass when I was younger.. or I've got this *really* _big_ birthmark on my arm. meh. =/


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> I look like a skeleton, bone and flesh. 128lbs down from 165. It's disgusting.


Wow, you ok?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

loneranger said:


> Wow, you ok?


mentally yes, physically no.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Shines brighter than the sun.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have a mole under my right armpit that I absolutely hate.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> I look like a skeleton, bone and flesh. 128lbs down from 165. It's disgusting.


What happened, man? I remember you used to look pretty buff!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a crooked nose. Totally slanted to one side. One nostril almost doesn't even work.. I've got a theory that's it's from my mom rolling up an electric window on my nose when I little... 
We parked. And I was still looking out the window.. she hit the button.. was like "mommm!! ahhh... nooooo!!!''' ...


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

My arm is shaped like an arm... freaky right?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

DanCan said:


> I've got a crooked nose. Totally slanted to one side. One nostril almost doesn't even work.. I've got a theory that's it's from my mom rolling up an electric window on my nose when I little...
> We parked. And I was still looking out the window.. she hit the button.. was like "mommm!! ahhh... nooooo!!!''' ...


me too!!

well, the crooked part anyway, the end of my nose goes off to one side a little. to the left to be specific. nobody really notices it on pictures but i can see it all the time when i look in the mirror and i hate it. and the nostril's bigger on that side too :l


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> What happened, man? I remember you used to look pretty buff!


Yup, this is what i look like now.

http://oi58.tinypic.com/2v2zfck.jpg
http://oi57.tinypic.com/r0p26u.jpg

Before:

http://oi61.tinypic.com/200ux4h.jpg

Life is just a real ****ing *****.

I have no explanations, I spent all my life trying to be healthy and trying avoiding being ill while watching all my family and siblings not caring about their health in the slightest. As a results I spent 11 months reading everything about illness and what could cause me to be sick, got hospitalized, saw numerous doctors and as of today I have no explanation as to what cause me to be sick. Also spent all my cash on food that I cannot eat and supplements and therapy that doesn't do sick. Result, I'm sicker then ever before, totallty broke and on the verge of death. Gastroenterologist wants me to try pills for crohn's even though I showed negative for it on all the tests.

All I know is that I tried every diets and everything I eat makes me sick, I was only able to find food slow the degeneration process. Right now the less offending food for me is a raw paleo diet, raw beef heart, raw beef liver and beef fat is what give me the lesser symptoms. I can't even eat ****ing raw fermented honey.

Enjoy your health while it last because you never know when life will decide to make everything for you a living freaking hell and make you so sick that you can't even think straight anymore. I can't even take drugs to escape this mess because they make me even sicker.

I used to think there would be something positive to come out of this but after 11 months of daily hell and having tried everything while having my own ****ing dad thinks it's all in my head(because apparently total food intolerance doesn't exist), I have no more hope.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> Yup, this is what i look like now.
> 
> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2v2zfck.jpg
> http://oi57.tinypic.com/r0p26u.jpg
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that, bro 
I truly hope you get better soon :rub


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I have a burn scar on my left tit because I was carrying boiled water, my hands shook and I spilled it on my chest. I've been putting bio-oil on it every day for the last few weeks in order to fade it because it's really the last place I want a scar and I'm bitter about it. It's only half an inch long, but still.


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have small nipples and long-*** hairs that grow all around them; I routinely trim these hairs, because the long hairs freak me out. Maybe I'll just tie them together and have "nipple pony tales".

I also have really small forearms/wrists. I've been trying to do dumbbell exercises to get them bigger, but I have a small frame, and it's something I'm pretty self-conscious about, which is why I generally wear long sleeves.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

beffa said:


> me too!!
> 
> well, the crooked part anyway, the end of my nose goes off to one side a little. to the left to be specific. nobody really notices it on pictures but i can see it all the time when i look in the mirror and i hate it. and the nostril's bigger on that side too :l


Oh shoot! sorry Beffa. Did something traumatic happened to your nose too???


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

My physique looks very girl especially my waist area.Also my hands and feet are very girly as in soft and thin.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

DanCan said:


> Oh shoot! sorry Beffa. Did something traumatic happened to your nose too???


nope, just naturally crooked i guess

unless something happened in my adolescence that i'm unaware of


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm hairy only from the waist down.


----------



## TotoroLisa (Mar 29, 2014)

My body hair likes to be different and grow in random patches across my legs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DanCan said:


> Oh shoot! sorry Beffa. Did something traumatic happened to your nose too???


You mean. like _inheritance?_

My brother and I got my dad's nose - all three with deviated septums. :stu
I have grown to love my Hungarian honker, though.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

I have weird ribs. The left ribs almost like stick out a little and the right side of my ribs are normal.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean. like _inheritance?_
> 
> My brother and I got my dad's nose - all three with deviated septums. :stu
> I have grown to love my Hungarian honker, though.


me three.I got the curse from my dad's side of the family. Like you I've learned to just be okay with it. Beside the fact that I already am the anomaly of the family, I used to get a lot of **** for it from my cousins. *******s.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nothing strange here, except for a blue birthmark on the back of my shoulder that I didn't know existed until about 12 years old.


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

allizwell


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a 16 inch penis.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I have two really bad bruises along my spine. I've had them for years now and I have no idea how they came to be. I also have really annoying hairs that grow below my belly button.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a very big d***


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> I have a very big d***


 this
also my waistline is way too tucked in :/


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Jade18 said:


> this
> also my waistline is way too tucked in :/


you approve therefore we must meet


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> you approve therefore we must meet


 okii ill pm you my address


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Chest hair


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I have a burn scar on my left tit because I was carrying boiled water, my hands shook and I spilled it on my chest. I've been putting bio-oil on it every day for the last few weeks in order to fade it because it's really the last place I want a scar and I'm bitter about it. It's only half an inch long, but still.


I have one on my right tit. From hot liquid spilling on me when I was little. Tit solidarity!


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a scar on my right *** cheek. It was from having a fairly prominent birthmark removed. If anyone asks though (and no one has asked) I'd tell them it was from a bullet. A million dollar wound!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a birthmark on my elbow.
I have stretch marks on my ***.
I can't wiggle my middle toes.
I have a deformed breastbone. You can see a rather large bump in the center of my chest.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Nearly forgot! I also have a scar on my left ear from having my industrial piercing ripped out by a comb in 2008.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

I have dimples either side on my lower back.
My teeth on the right side of my mouth don't properly line up. 
I have an outie belly button.
My shoulder bone (right side) is really sticky out for some reason.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I have one on my right tit. From hot liquid spilling on me when I was little. Tit solidarity!


You and me together make a perfect pair. High five, sis!


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

My left elbow looks like a brain.


----------



## DreamAcrobatics (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess the weirdest thing i got is too scars from my trip to morocco by this unknown freaky looking insects with droopy legs on my left elbow (^hey elbow twin!). Nothing else really though...


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

Morocco, bad old town.

I've got the Big Dipper in moles on my back, supposedly. I try to stay away from mirrors :teeth


----------



## lalalalalakaythxbye (May 1, 2014)

Um, due to induced vomiting I have visible veins underneath my eyes, lids and brow bone I worked underneath my eyes with a Ipl treament which was worth it but im still not completely satisfied.A deep stretch mark on my left upper shoulder/arm.More stretch marks due to going up and down on the scale lol um more visible veins on my love handles/upper thighs.Saggy breasts due to going up and down in cup sizes but not by much.I like my feet, hands, toenails, collarbone and eye shape.My fingernails are small and so are my hands.I think my fingernails are smaller than most girls and I think that's cute.Oh I have beauty marks on my arms more so on my right arm which sorta form in a shape of a cross


----------



## lalalalalakaythxbye (May 1, 2014)

lalalalalakaythxbye said:


> Um, due to induced vomiting I have visible veins underneath my eyes, lids and brow bone I worked underneath my eyes with a Ipl treament which was worth it but im still not completely satisfied.A deep stretch mark on my left upper shoulder/arm.More stretch marks due to going up and down on the scale lol um more visible veins on my love handles/upper thighs.Saggy breasts due to going up and down in cup sizes but not by much.I like my feet, hands, toenails, collarbone and eye shape.My fingernails are small and so are my hands.I think my fingernails are smaller than most girls and I think that's cute.Oh I have beauty marks on my arms more so on my right arm which sorta form in a shape of a cross


Um thought id add I need braces I don't like my teeth and I have thinning eyebrows and lashes that come out easily due to a skin problem but I wish that was my only problem to deal with:/


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

xBanshee said:


> I have dimples either side on my lower back.
> My teeth on the right side of my mouth don't properly line up.
> I have an outie belly button.
> My shoulder bone (right side) is really sticky out for some reason.


And I also have to add very small hairs on my abdomen to this list. And my calves. My calves are weird. :bah


----------



## Robleh (Jan 28, 2014)

One eye is bigger than the other so I got this reflex where I open my eyes wide whenever I'm close to people to hide it. (was really uncomfortable when people would point it out in school)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a slight birthmark on my tighs


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think my ribs are wrong, they dip in on both sides


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

There are clothes covering it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My ribs are elongated and the top two protrude larger than my given band size for my bras. I wear a 38 band, the ribs below that are 40 inches and bony (as are the rest of my ribs.) Thus I can get slim but never thin, and never get a "flat" belly, because those ribs force me to have a small bump.


On my left side I have a dark brown freckle. My husband has a matching freckle on his right side, exactly the same spot. He prefers for me to walk on his right, so if his arm is around me, the freckles touch.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a hypertrophic scar on my left boob, yay -_-


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I have some weird line that goes from above my vagina to halfway between there and my bellybutton. I have no idea what it is but I know it's hereditary because my mum has it and so does one of my sisters. It's weird


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

wish I had some body modification like in Fallout 3 and New Vegas


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

It's too hairy

Time for a wax :|


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

1 ear sticks out further then the other. Scars on my arms. Acne scars on face. Weird bent big nose. Feminine fetures. Huge hips and thighs and big but. Not to mention I'm 5 foot 5 with a huge head and a tiny frame. Oh yea and my left collar bones sticks out higher then my right from a motorcycle wreck that ripped my acl 3 of the 5 tendants holding it in place. Got a thin penis and erect at 5 inches as well. So basically I'm weird in general. Everything about me is strange. Deformed


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got a mole type thing under my armpit, which I've had my whole life.

My right earlobe is a bit deformed because of an injury back in 2001.

There's some kind of mark on my penis that has been there for about 8 years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have stretch marks on my biceps, thighs, & *** from a major weight fluctuation I had between age 19-20


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have chest hair but I get random long hairs on my nipples.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a scalding scar on my the upper part of my left thigh from when I accidentally knocked over my noodle soup. I think I was four when this happened. My aunt really shouldn't have left a kid alone with hot liquids.

edit: what the hell is noodle soap.


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

The back of my left earlobe is split in half on the bottom because I had my hand there while I was developing in the womb.
You can't really notice it unless you're looking for it.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a 3 inch horizontal scar above my knee

got it by accidentally slashing my leg open with a radio antenna 

it looks like an aliens eye


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been happy for no reason all night.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I've recently became aware again of the ganglion cyst I have on the inside of my right wrist when I was bending my hand. I think I've had this for years and forgotten about it a long time ago until yesterday. I'm going to use this bump as a self-defense technique. Just show it and gross people out.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have a little hand


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Lipoma on my neck.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Too hairy xD


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I have like a tiny white letter "N" on my upper thigh. Its coincidence my last name starts with an "N"


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It is flawless which is strange in itself. :love2


I think bioalp can attest to that fact. (even though he thinks I'm an attention w**** lol)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

calichick said:


> (even though he thinks I'm an attention w**** lol)


are you? lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Noca said:


> are you? lol


Yes, but only the extremely helpful, wise, intelligent, kind variety


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a cowlick in my hair. If its not really short or really long it looks silly.


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

I have a hole in the back of my right leg on my thigh. When the doctors were getting amniotic fluid from my mom while I was still in utero, the doctor ended up knicking me on the leg. Few months later, I was born along with the hole xD.

It's not like 'ewww a hole' it's more like my thigh has a cutie mark or something x'D. They said it would disappear when I would get older. Almost 20 now and it's still here haha.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread is insane


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I just realized yesterday that my right clavicle bone where it starts beneath my throat protrudes more than my left one.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Scars aside.

- I have two beauty spots (moles, without hair) on the back of my thigh that looks like I **** myself when I'm wearing a shorts.

- I have two patches under my boobs where I can feel my ribs. I can't seem to get any fat there. I gained enough weight to cover the skeletal parts almost all the other places, so why not there?

- I have stretch marks running horisontally from my hips to my knees, and also vertically on my hips. I grew up a bit fast when I hit 13. But only the lower half.

- I have longer legs than normal. Wich made my math teatcher tell me that I'm a freak in front of everyone when we learned about the golden proportions. Not that the others hadn't noticed :/.

- I have a pit in my right earlobe, next to my piercing so it sort of looks like the lady missed the first time.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Both of my big toenails became ingrown, I had surgery, but the nail now grows upwards, instead of along my toe. Embarrassing and painful. Can get quite bloody if I catch it.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

My big toe's nail also grows upwards (curves)


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

about 5+ birthmark on my private part.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

*Disfiguring self-inflicted scars from my stomach to my lower region to my thighs.*


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

huge penis.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm apart of 10% of the body population? haha... it's great cause it matches my personality.

I love how someone said this thread is insane.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

My happy trail looks like a cartoon lightning bolt.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

I have burn scar on my abdomen and a small teeth gap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a few Port wine birthmarks on my left big toe.
I also had Arnold Schwarzenegger teeth (yep, my pop was from the same area of Europe), but got braces to close the trademark gap.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a scar on my belly from an appendectomy.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

It's all strange, man. The whole thing lol


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a jungle of a** hair, yet I have no facial hair whatsoever. Thanks genetics!


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Birthmark below my belly button, Sean Connery chest hair. 

Also I can do this weird belly roll thing with only the left side of my abs :?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I have a bunch of scars on my legs and elbows from my childhood.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Half of my belly looks like it's burnt, but it looks awesome for some reason. :lol

Wait why are we saying this? o.o


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

I have no tattoos. Which is strange in it's own way considering everyone in my friend circle has at least one. I almost feel more genuine for not having tattoos based on those around me. lol


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I often get small scars on my arms. Never been able to figure out where they come from but as they are very shallow they usually heal without leaving any marks.

My veins are very visible. Especially on my hands. If I was skinny they would be even more noticeable.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I have on my anterior body, at the inferior thorax-superior abdomen level, a skin color modification. It looks a little reddish and irregular, i don't know why. I saw it first time in school many years ago. It hasn't ever bothered me.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i can't see my face


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

From some reason I regularly get pimples on the bottoms of my earlobes, it's annoying


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a little dude lives in/on my belly area ???????????? And he's alive and talks and is real smart and wise ???????????

QQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUAAAAAADDDDDD


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

My pinky toes overlap onto the next toes.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

flarf said:


> i can't see my face


 Do you also have an adverse reaction to garlic and sunlight?


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I have fairly long eye lashes.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

losthismarbles said:


> Do you also have an adverse reaction to garlic and sunlight?












better watch ur back


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

flarf said:


> better watch ur back


Lol what is going on in that clip?
So you'll turn me into a cute vampire girl? Honestly that doesn't sound too bad. What's the catch?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a freckle on my palm.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

even tho i have red hair my skin is darker than most other white people even most mexicans i meet are light compaired to me


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> I have a freckle on my palm.


Oh me too. 
.
.
.

I got a lot of stretch marks.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I have stretch marks on my back and small man boobs, that's why I would never take my shirt off in public. Also I have a light birth mark on my right bicep that aligns perfectly with my nipple.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a gastrostomy tube hanging out of my stomach.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

SvanThorXx said:


> I have a gastrostomy tube hanging out of my stomach.


why do you need it?


----------



## ColdPanda (Aug 1, 2014)

I have loads of little scars on my hands, no idea how I got them.
I have a lot of freckles and eczema on my arms :/


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I have this red spot on my right thumb...if you apply pressure on it the spot disappears but after 10 seconds or so the spot gradually comes back. It's been there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I've had the same scab on my leg for the past 7 years


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a faint scar on my right arm just below the wrist from a burn I got from an iron


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have faint freckles on both of my hands. I'm a dark-haired Italian and no one else in my family has them. Kinda weird.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> one boob is larger than the other, i have big feet (size 11 us women), i have small "beauty marks" scattered in random places (i like em), *i have a hole on the top part of my ear where it connects to the head *(born with it and can't put anything in it), and i guess that's it...


i have that hole!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

*insert Tina Belcher noise*


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

one of my love handles is bigger than another one


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I had webbed toes and got them corrected when I was like 2. They took the skin graft to correct them from my bikini area. As I reached puberty and started to grow all the hair that you gain during puberty...My toes with the skin graft grew hair too! So I have pubes on my toes. ;D

Less gross...I have a freckle on my eye.


----------



## Ladymalis (Jun 11, 2014)

I've got a beauty mark on my right nipple, its kinda cute tho.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I have 2 belly buttons. Oh wait, that's my penis.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

i have a beauty mark on my upper chest


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

The medial epicondyles of my elbows are abnormally sharp, like extra bone sharp. I wonder what that condition is called.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

McFly said:


> I have stretch marks on my back and small man boobs, that's why I would never take my shirt off in public. Also I have a light birth mark on my right bicep that aligns perfectly with my nipple.


Got me some stretch marks I think too. Pretty old though and haven't noticed them for a while, so maybe they went away. I will check the next time I get the courage to actually look at my vile form naked :b

I already knew about your birth mark though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Got me some stretch marks I think too. Pretty old though and haven't noticed them for a while, so maybe they went away. I will check the next time I get the courage to actually look at my vile form naked :b
> 
> I already knew about your birth mark though.


lol. What's going on in your avatar? It looks like you're telepathic with some type of pig or monkey. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

McFly said:


> lol. What's going on in your avatar? It looks like you're telepathic with some type of pig or monkey. :lol


That is Allan, he is my pig. I actually made a video with him and posted it here a while back with him suckling from my spiritual teat or some such (I wasn't 100% sober when I made it heh).

But yeh, I am just gazing lovingly into his eyes. Or trying to defeat him telepathically


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> That is Allan, he is my pig. I actually made a video with him and posted it here a while back with him suckling from my spiritual teat or some such (I wasn't 100% sober when I made it heh).
> 
> But yeh, I am just gazing lovingly into his eyes. Or trying to defeat him telepathically


Is this in the video thread? I'll have to see that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

McFly said:


> Is this in the video thread? I'll have to see that.


Yeh, still there hehe. It was originally me talking about weight loss and obesity etc (hence the pig as a prop), but just ended up cutting all of that out and it became completely pig centric


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a circular indent on my face, across from my mouth. It's always been there, this perfect little circle, like the top of a pen's been pushed into my skin.

I have a red blotchy birthmark on the back of my left calf as well. It's actually pretty cool looking I think. And a big thick scar on my right leg from cutting my skin open on a bit of wire.

And I have a big butt.

(Will posts pics if you want. Not of my butt though.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no left index from the knuckle up. 
My left middle finger only does a 90 degree bend.
My thumb has all fused bones, so it's all stiff, and has a weird thumbnail bc of a pin.
My arm has roadrash scarring (sorta stripes) up my forearm, along with little scars all over the place.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No way man.


----------

